# Golden syrup



## sweetie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi, here is sweetie from austria. I love cooking and baking. My favourite in baking is caramel. I have many recipies from the USA, England and Australia. Because in Austria it is not common to use caramel. But now I have a question and I hope you can help me. What is "golden syrup". We do not have it in Austria. Can you explain it to me. Maybe I can can get it in special shops or make it by my own. It´s really important for me! Thank you very much.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Sweetie,

I did a search, since I didn't know what golden syrup was either.  Here is what I found:

WHAT IS GOLDEN SYRUP?

 A LIQUID SWEETENER MADE FROM EVAPORATED SUGAR CANE JUICE WITH A CLEAR GOLDEN COLOR, THE CONSISTENCY OF CORN SYRUP, A RICH TOASTY FLAVOR. 
 MOST POPULAR IN ENGLAND, WHEN THE COMMON BRAND IS "LYLE'S".  "KING" IS AN AMERICAN BRAND (TORBITT & CASTLEMAN COMPANY OF BUCKNER, KENTUCKY) PRODUCED & IS MORE READILY AVAILABLE.  THESE ARE AVAILABLE AT KING ARTHUR FLOUR BAKER'S CATALOGUE, http://ww2.kingarthurflour.com.  

At another site, I read that if you can't find it, you can make this as a substitute (but it said it isn't as good as the real thing):  

2 parts light corn syrup and 1 part molasses or equal parts of honey and light corn syrup.

Hope this helps.

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Jul 1, 2004)

In Canada we have golden corn syrup. I think you could just use regular corn syrup for what you need.


----------

